# Arriaga - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ruled out: La Ritirata (weedy, dull and bass-light) and surprisingly Quatuor Mosaiques whose recording I found unengaging and poorly recorded.

Here's a recording by the QUBE Quartet 






Recommended

*Chilingirian* - idiosyncratic. The dry sound and incredibly slow 2nd movement would normally be a total turn-off for me but there's something about this recording that I really liked. Even though that 2nd movement clocks in at a bewildering 10 minutes (most are around 7 mins) and is more like a largo than an andante it actually works in a strange way. Other movements are less idiomatic. Beautifully played account. One you'll either get or not so I understand if people turn their noses up at it.
De Geneve - this 1969 recording on the old Concert Hall LPs was many people's introduction to these quartets and they still sound good.
*Arriaga* - Strongly committed but ultimately it lacks the finesse of the those below.
*Prima Vista* - as above this ensemble don't quite bring the same levil of engagement to these recordings. Nothing had but there are better.
*Aeolian* - this 1954 recording shows its age and if you want a historical performance the Guilet are stronger, more volatile and rugged in their approach.
*New Vlach* - very sweet-toned but much better played than the La Ritirata disc and there's some gorgeous tones in ensemble. Whether you will rate the New Vlach's broader approach is down to you but if you do then this could be the one for you. Personally I found it a little slow in parts but its certainly beautifully played and a fine account.

*More recommended

Guarneri* - nice recording and lovely playthrough, full of quirky little individual touches. Still a fine performance and the only one I own (for now).
*Guilet (1952)* - shame about the poor, degraded sound as this is a very fine, pacey effort played with rigour and total commitment
*Casals* - Another decent account but lacks the character of the Guarneris. Well recorded and good enough though. They play the pizzicatos on the 2nd movement beautifully.
*Voces Quartet* - A fine, consistent recording that has grown on me a lot on subsequent listens. Nice recording and from a very good set. Similar in sound to the Guarneris but not in style. Nice interplay especially in the 3rd movement and the 2nd movement pizzicatos are lovely.
*Camerata Boccherini* - another fine performance. Excellent Naxos sound and vital performances.
*Rasoumovsky* - Simon Standage and Co provide a decent performance but it gets better as it goes on (I found the first movement a bit plain-faced and under-characterised).

*Top pick*

To conclude my Arriaga String Quartet 2 listening I'm picking the *Sine Nomine* recording as my top choice. Absolute cracker of a disc. Beautifully recorded, crisp, precise, earthy and an aural treat.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Liked it so much that I bought it.


----------

